

Ask HN: first few things you notice in a web site - adilsaleem

Hackers have a very different perspective of looking at things. These are a lot of things that actual users of a web site may not look for, but hackers do :)<p>So, what are the first few things you note when you visit a new site? (Apart from the obvious "What is this site about?" and "How does it work?")<p>For example, I myself try to find out the server side technology, JS frameworks used, JS errors (if any), registration etc. I am sure that knowing these things will help me and a lot of people improve their sites.
======
pclark
bad colour schemes, poor form elements, misaligned divs, poor choice of colour
for links, slow images, ugly confirmation boxes ...

------
pasbesoin
The rare site that does a good job with its typography is well worth
study/emulation. Not just font, typeface, but leading (interline spacing) and
column width for example.

Also, editorial composition. All the design in the world won't hold me in
place if I have to scale a "wall of text" (particularly enormous paragraphs
without any visual landmarks).

I see site design as a means to an end. If you focus primarily on the means,
you're doing it wrong. Well, it may be fine for you, and I don't begrudge you
that. But you are doing it wrong for me.

If enough people feel that way, you won't have much traffic. If traffic is a
goal, well then, there you go.

